# Rapido 90df windscreen wipers



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know the replacement part numbers for the windscreen wipers?

I'd like to replace with the new Aero flat types is this possible.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Plenty of them on ebay. If you are unsure of what ones you need just measure them and contact the sellers who i am sure will know the correct ones for your wiper arm.
search for: fiat ducato flat windscreen wipers


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

RichardD said:


> Does anyone know the replacement part numbers for the windscreen wipers?
> 
> I'd like to replace with the new Aero flat types is this possible.
> 
> ...


Commonly known as 'beam blades', all you need to know is the length and the type of attachment, though all packs now seem to contain the bits for multiple of choices.
Being an A class your 90 will not be listed like a vehicle 'regular' car/van.


----------

